# Around of Mediterranean. Marinas and Ports.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Directory of marinas and ports on the Mediterranean Sea. 
Collection of marinas and ports of Mediterranean from http://www.1yachtua.com/Medit-marinas
The large information site for the fans of Yachting and Sailing. Already there are more than 200 plans both descriptions of marinas and ports. Author''s Photogallery of two Whitbread Races. Layout with short descriptions more than 100 models of yachts. And also lump of a material in Russian.

[email protected] 1yachtua.com


----------

